# ~Spray Lanolin Recipe Inside!~



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

So this is from my friend, Rachel:

1cup water
1 tbsp euclan
A nickel-sized gob of lanolin, or about 1-2 tbsp liquid lanolin
A few drops of essential oil

Nuke it in the microwave until it froths and the lanolin is melted.
Stir with a popsicle stick and pour into a spray bottle. Shake before
using to mix. The Euclan helps disperse the lanolin in the water.








Hope that helps those of you who were looking for a recipe!


----------



## sabk3 (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
So this is from my friend, Rachel:

1cup water
1 tbsp euclan
A nickel-sized gob of lanolin, or about 1-2 tbsp liquid lanolin
A few drops of essential oil

Nuke it in the microwave until it froths and the lanolin is melted.
Stir with a popsicle stick and pour into a spray bottle. Shake before
using to mix. The Euclan helps disperse the lanolin in the water.








Hope that helps those of you who were looking for a recipe!

can i replace euclan with some baby shampoo?


----------

